# FS/FT: Equipment, tanks, lighting....



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought I'd amalgamate my previous posts to make it easier.

65 gallon (36" x 18" x 24") black siliconed aquarium with stand. Stand measures 44" L x 19.75" D x 36" H. $70

36" Coralife AquaLight dual T5HO fixture. Fixture is less than 6 months old, same with the 3 bulbs. $90

Buy the set-up and I will also throw in the breeder box/bad fish jail cell (16.25" L x 3.5" D x 7.5" H) that was made to fit between the centre brace, a piece of malaysian driftwood (not the one pictured) and Fluval U4. $140 for the set-up.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump... will take reasonable offers


----------



## Sneezy (Mar 9, 2011)

interested in a 10 gal. PM'd!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Ad updated


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

hey where can one get bamboo


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump....

Lucky bamboo you can get at most florist shops, grocery stores, asian shops are probably cheapest


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Price change


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

bump bump...


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

What kind of substrate is that?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

o0o0o0o0o why do you keep doing this to me kim!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

It's 3M colorquartz sand  

C'mon Brit, y'know you want it....


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

my mom will throw me out


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Rainy Saturday bump


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated.... part out time to pay for unexpected vet bills


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*Coralife light*

75.00 for your coralife fixture let me know pls.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Will trade items for a big, single level, clean rabbit cage/hutch as my bunny's now partially paralyzed


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump and price drop


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay sold


----------

